# NOR CAL Bubbasville MK II



## JayDevin (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Gang!!!
Its time to meet again! Bubbasville NOR CAL MARK II
We need to pick th date, the choices are Sat May 17 or Sun May 18.
Greg has agreed to host again at his home in Pleasanton.
Please respond with your choice of day.

All Welcome!


----------



## gketell (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be there!!!

Oh wait, it is at my house.  

Attendees so far (as of 4/21/2008):
Greg (gketell) and Kimberly  + 2 kids (your hosts)
Jay (jaydevin) + 1 (cohost #1 and prime evangelist)
Dave (dratto) (cohost #2)
Nolan (N4631x) (aka Harris Burl Supply), Jennifer and li'l Nolan
Johnathan + 2
Bill (avbill)
titan2 + 2
Bob (bobaltig)
Dave (lanman)
Aaron (alpeavy) + 1
Mark (markgum)
Angela (angboy)
Cindy (handyrn)
Ryan (RMB) + 1
Van
Scotty (scotty) [who, if he makes it, will definitely win our long distance traveler award since he will be in town from VA]

Please let me know if I missed anyone and your guest counts.

GK


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds good! My vote is for Saturday. Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Nolan (Mar 15, 2008)

sat is good for me


----------



## Ratto (Mar 17, 2008)

Saturday works for me.

Dave


----------



## gketell (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like Saturday May 17th.

Any other north Californians gonna make it?  Or anyone visiting the neighborhood that weekend?

GK


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 17, 2008)

Just one of the Planned activities is Casting With Amulilite, We will have at least 2 Presure pots and 5-6 molds availible. Now is your chance to cast!! All are Welcome....
Remember NOLAN IS ATTENDING....HE TRAVELS WITH BURL.....Bring your checkbook!!!


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh I forgot Saturday Is fine with me too!!!!


----------



## gokartergo (Mar 17, 2008)

I am a defant maybe.. I put on a 4x4 event in July and around that time I start getting really busy with it. But I will try...


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be bringing a fellow turner and hope that everyone can make it that can. I think we all had a blast last time and I look forward to seeing more demos. My wallet will be full for Nolan! Bring blanks to trade, I will be bringing a collection of inks for those in need.[8D]


----------



## gketell (Mar 17, 2008)

Dan, I really hope you can make it this time.  We missed you last time.

GK


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 17, 2008)

Did I mention that NOLAN  TRAVELS WITH BURLS????? Put in the Overtime NOW!!!
Mark your calendars! Be there! FLY IN from nearby states!!! NOLAN is Attending!


----------



## avbill (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm a new guy in town  I will be there as long as I do not get called in to wooorrkk!  Saturday is fine!

Bill Daniels


----------



## titan2 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm down for Saturday........will run it by the wife.....should be fun!!!


----------



## bobaltig (Mar 18, 2008)

Jay, I missed the last one because I didn't know anything about it.  I'll be there this time if you have it on Saturday.  Wife and I are leaving Sunday, May 18, for the Penturners Rendezvous in Orem, UT on Wednesday, May 21, so Saturday will be fine.

Bob



> _Originally posted by JayDevin_
> 
> Hey Gang!!!
> Its time to meet again! Bubbasville NOR CAL MARK II
> ...


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Guys!  I have it on my calendar.  I'm hoping that maybe I'll be able to get up there with y'all again.  I'd really like to see another demo of Greg's CA finish.  I'm still working on getting it right.  Lacquer is nice but not very durable when compared to CA.

I'm getting a new knee in a few weeks, and I've been told I'll be down and out for at least three months.  I heal up much faster than most so I'm hoping that I'll be hobbling around sooner than expected.  If at all possible, I'll be up your way.


----------



## gketell (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like this BBANC will be even better than last time.

For those who are coming for the first time, we will have some fun turning, casting, eating (I have BBQ and am not afraid to use it) and generally having a good time.  

We start around 9:30am or so and have open entry/exit times up until about 4:30pm.  Show up whenever is convenient for you!

Last time I BBQ'd up some Brahts and burgers and regular hot dogs for the kids.  If there is anything else you would like to have please feel free to bring it.  We generally have sodas but, again, if there is specifics you would like to have....  

If you want to bring beer and/or wine that is OK too (but I may ban you from power tools for safety reasons  ).  

Bring foldable chairs or buckets because it looks like we may have 2x the numbers we had last time and I didn't have enough seating then. Also bring things to show off (pens, jigs, whatever); wood/stuff to trade/sell; money to spend (Nolan's burls are awesome stuff); and generally whatever makes you happy.



If you will be coming via Hwy 580 take the Santa Rita Rd exit and head south (the opposite direction is actually Tasajara).  

2) Go 4 or 5 lights and turn left onto Stoneridge Drive.  

3) At the second light turn right onto Kamp.  

4) At the first stop sign turn left onto Cameron Ave.  

5) We are the last house on the left at the corner of Cameron Ave and Martin Ave.
[address deleted for safety reasons]


If you are coming from Hwy 680 take the Stoneridge Exit East.  Keep going until you cross Santa Rita Rd and then follow the directions above starting at step 3.



See you all then!!
GK


----------



## gketell (Mar 19, 2008)

Johnathan,

I was arguing with myself about it.  I agree and have deleted it from my post.  Can you take it out of your quoted text in your post?

For those that are coming, Navigate to the Intersection of Cameron and Martin in Pleasanton and look for the white auto-service trailer in the driveway.

Thanks
GK


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Johnathan,
> 
> ...



Did someone delete my post? I went to fix it and cant' find it. Maybe I'm loosing it!


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 20, 2008)

Keep Watching for More surprizes,,,,its gonna be a blast!


----------



## alpeavey (Mar 20, 2008)

This sounds cool. I'll try my best to be there. It'll be my first one so go easy on me! []


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 24, 2008)

Chamise Burl

I spent over 3 hours gathering....those who attend will share the booty!

check my album to see some examples.

If you dont have a mold contact Gadget!


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 24, 2008)

Chamise Burl......

I spent over 3 hours gathering....those who attend will share the booty!

check my album to see some examples.

If you dont have a mold contact Gadget!


----------



## gketell (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a blurry picture of his Chamise Worthless wood pen:





and Here is a piece of Chamise Burl Jay brought over today:




Gorgeous stuff!  Especially cast as Worthless wood.  Heyyyyy, we will be doing some casting at the BBANC!  


GK


----------



## gketell (Mar 25, 2008)

Please let us know if there is anything you would like to do/see done at the gathering.  We have many very talented folks coming and I'm sure that we can arrange to demonstrate just about anything.  Just let us know!!

GK


----------



## markgum (Apr 9, 2008)

I will put it on my calendar.  Sounds like fun


----------



## gketell (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark,

We look forward to meeting you!!

GK


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 9, 2008)

I am out now.. Just bought my son tickets to the Monster Jam in Salinas for that day. It is something we do every year.. I didn't put the dates together until now..  Sorry.. Missing another one..


----------



## gketell (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure sure, Dan.  I'm starting to take this personally.  

Just Kidding, obviously.  Sorry you can't make it!  But I do understand; family and kids come first.

GK


----------



## low_48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Greg,
Private email me your address and I'll send some blanks for door prizes.

Rich


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 9, 2008)

Rich!!!

that is so nice of you!

PM me your address and your get some chamise! or you can come ang get some too!

Jay


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan I guess we nee a cardboard cut out of you so you can be in 2 places at once!


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 11, 2008)

OK Gang  more reasone to come.
The local WoodCraft will be donating pen kits for us to turn for the troops in Iraq, You can take as many kits home as you like , turn them and send the back to me/woodcraft to be forwarded to the troops who requested them.If you want to bring preturned pens to donate on the 17th, those are also welcome. Store 521 has a goal of 400. I would love to send more than that!


----------



## angboy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think Jonathan should be required to bring some of that kringle he's bragging about, as admission to the party!!!!


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 18, 2008)

More Good news

I have been working on prize donations and give a ways and the haul is getting larger!
THanks to Fastcap ! THanks to Woodcraft #521 Dublin CA. and Im still working on more free stuff!
May 17th will be a Great day!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> I think Jonathan should be required to bring some of that kringle he's bragging about, as admission to the party!!!!



You know that Kringle didn't last but a few hours! Not to copy Lou or anything but I've been thinking of making up some colored ink cartridge variety packs of Private Reserve. Let me know if I should bring some. I am still trying to fix my schedule to attend but there might be a chance that I will not be able to make it and I will be kicking myself! Hope to see everyone there and please drive safe.


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 18, 2008)

Johnathan!

You Must Attend!! Ive seen your feet!!


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 19, 2008)

Are their assignments being made for this? What demo's are going to take place and who's teaching them? Who's bringing what for the BBQ, etc. 

Remember, everyone bring pens to display, perhaps we can organize some type of pen contest we can vote on (with prizes!)


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 19, 2008)

demos at this point are Casting with alumilite and Greg's CA Finishing.
still waiting for other requests/suggestions. Nolan is bring wood/burls for sale, Iam sure that folks will bring stuff to trade, Im Expecting Every one to bring show and tell, Greg mentioned the menu would be like last time


----------



## gketell (Apr 19, 2008)

If anyone has anything they think others would like to see or do, we will be happy to figure out how to fit it in.  If we get lucky enough to have "too much to fill the day" then we can start parallel "tracks" of demos.  

Last time I talked about doing a photography demo and we never got to it.  Is there interest in it this time?

As for food, Kim, Jay, Dave and I will provide brats, burgers, hot dogs, maybe some grilled vegetables, maybe some jalepeno poppers (the recipes look wonderful but Kim and I have never done them before soooo..).  Anything you want to bring to add to the list would be greatly appreciated by all.  Kim just mentioned that she will be making a broccoli slaw (it is really good and really light).

I'm going to try to build a list of attendees so we know who all is coming and how many mouths we need to feed. I'll keep this list on MY first post (I can't do it on post #1 because Jay created that post).  If you are coming please post up and let us know who and how many.  Guests are obviously welcome too.  Jay, your job to find out from the WoodCraft folks if/how many are coming.

GK


----------



## Dave_M (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I just got out of the hospital with my new knee.  Unfortunately I doubt that I'll be able to make it up there this time.  Maybe but doubtful.  I really enjoyed the last one with you guys.  You guys do some great work and I learned quite a bit in that one afternoon.  Heck, I just applied my first successful CA finish last week using what I learned from watching Greg.  Not to mention Greg is also pretty good behind the grill.  If by some small miracle I'm cleared to drive, I'll bring my laptop and some new software that I've recently been using for my pen pics.  It's made a difference in the consistency and quality of my images.  

If there are any lurkers on the fence about attending, I urge you to take the time and make the trip.  You'll meet some really nice folks and truly talented turners.


----------



## gketell (Apr 19, 2008)

Dave,  I really hope you can make it.  But if your knee needs more mending time you take all the time you knee-d [)], we'll catch you next time.

Here's to hoping your knee heals fast and well!

GK


----------



## Nolan (Apr 19, 2008)

We will be comimg again of course and if anyone going has burl request please speak up so I can bring down what you want.  That will also help me so I dont have to bring down a bunch that nobady wants.


----------



## RMB (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in, plus one peice of arm candy (my Fiance of course). Looking forward to meeting ya all! And Thank GOD! a live CA finishing demo! Should I bring pre-turned unfinished barrels so I can try it out myself? Been trying to get that down for a while now. I got an email a while ago that said it was Saturday, so that's what I have down on my calendar, but Sunday would work as well, I'd just show up a bit later after church. Thanks for Hosting Greg!


----------



## gketell (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

Glad you and your SO can make it.  That makes 26 so far.

Yes, Saturday May 17th.  

If you would like to bring some blanks to put a shine on feel free to do so.

GK


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 21, 2008)

Greg, 
Van From Woodcraft says he is attending and  Aaron (alpeavy) says that he is bringing his GF who happens to turn with Dewry Garret!.

Still Inviting!


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 22, 2008)

Nolan, I think that

Malee burls would be nice as we are demo-ing worthless wood and the burls have the swirls and valleys that make for nice castings...I also think that the rosewood burls/pen blanks will be nice!


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 22, 2008)

PRIZES!!!!
did some one say Prizes!!!

FASTCAP LLC has donated  20 bottles  of 2P-10 thin adhesive (CA) and 20 of the Pocket MXV dust masks!
we have other prizes to raffle away too!! 

MAY 17th is the day! Pleasanton is the Place!!


----------



## gketell (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Nolan,

Holler if you want help loading/unloading.  I can come up Thursday or Friday afternoon to help you load stuff up.  We could even put it in my truck so you don't have to worry about unloading when you get here.

Just let me know!
GK
ps if you have some nice Rose Myrtle I would buy some of that.


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 23, 2008)

today I spent 3 hours cutting Chamise Burls and some Huge manzanita the will be given away on MAY 17th!
Nice stuff!!


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 28, 2008)

nolan!!!

I think I have found your a new customer for Mallee burls....I will keep you posted!


----------



## Nolan (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JayDevin_
> 
> nolan!!!
> 
> I think I have found your a new customer for Mallee burls....I will keep you posted!



ALways glad to hear that, Do I need to get more in stock????


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 29, 2008)

****bump****

so that rb765 can find the thread


----------



## JayDevin (May 3, 2008)

May 17th is almost here!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gketell (May 3, 2008)

I've spoken with Nolan and Jay and one of the things we are planning is how to optimize your whole-burl purchasing value.  Nolan will show us how to cut up a burl for the best number of best blanks and Jay and I will show you how to use the trimmings to make worthless wood blanks.  Heck, we might even take one of those and turn it into the BBANC2 pen.

Can't wait to see everyone here!!
GK


----------



## gketell (May 5, 2008)

WOW!!!  

Low_48 aka Rick Coers has just sent us a big box full of blanks for door prizes. **120** blanks of all kinds of wood: Ash, Elm, spalted Oak, soft Maple, hard Maple, Walnut, Redbud, Buckeye Burl, Cherry, and MORE.  

WOW!!!

Thank you very, VERY much Rich!!!

GK


----------



## angboy (May 8, 2008)

I need to see if I can pick up a bowl blank while I'm at this event- in a darker wood, for a bowl about 8" across and 4" deep. Anyone going to be bringing any wood that would fit that description? it doesn't have to be anything fancy, it's going to be used on a ceiling to cover something, so won't really be seen well.


----------



## JayDevin (May 9, 2008)

i will see what I can do......


----------



## gketell (May 11, 2008)

Yahooo.  It is this coming Saturday!!  Y'all ready?

I have to go shopping this week for brats/burgers/etc.  Can you please confirm attendance and how many are coming?  I'd hate to run out of food!!

Thanks and see you here!!
GK


----------



## angboy (May 11, 2008)

I'm coming, but alas it'll be all alone... [V] So just one for me- and I don't eat a whole lot either, so I should probably only count as half a one. Anything you need brought?


----------



## avbill (May 12, 2008)

I can bring some potato salad.

Bill Daniels


----------



## Nolan (May 12, 2008)

2 and 1/4 for us


----------



## markgum (May 12, 2008)

I will be there.  I also have some Spalted Hackberry that I'll bring for whatever.  Wife says to clean up the garage, and so.....  See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 13, 2008)

Greg,
My schedule for Saturday just cleared.  I'd love to come to this event!  Let me know what you need me to bring (besides my checkbook!).  My two kids will be joining me!

Can't wait!


----------



## gketell (May 14, 2008)

Weather.com says it is supposed to get up to 85 degrees this Saturday.  Dress cool!  And if you have a spare "shop fan" please bring it and we will keep an airflow going for comfort!

See you all Saturday!!
GK


----------



## Nolan (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> And if you have a spare "shop fan" please bring it



How about a 36" three blader? We can blow them right out of the shop BTW I started to pull some burl out and should have a nice selection for everyone.


----------



## gketell (May 14, 2008)

Welll, fans we can hear each other over.  

Mmmmmmm  Burllllllsssssss.  I'm drooling with anticipation.


GK


----------



## Nolan (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Welll, fans we can hear each other over.
> 
> ...



Its 208 three phase anyway I do have a fan from my shop I can bring though. See yah Sat. and thanks again for putting this on again Greg.


----------



## angboy (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Weather.com says it is supposed to get up to 85 degrees this Saturday.  Dress cool!  And if you have a spare "shop fan" please bring it and we will keep an airflow going for comfort!
> 
> ...



But everyone keeps telling me it's a "dry heat" so it won't be too bad, right? Don't tell me they're all lying to me and I moved out here under false pretenses! I really don't like to sweat! 

I asked a friend in Fresno today if this was as hot as it got, and she told me it was. Was she just humoring me? I may have to go beat her up...


----------



## JayDevin (May 14, 2008)

Ang...get your boxing gloves on.....last year we had 3 days of OVER 110 degrees!!!


----------



## gketell (May 14, 2008)

It's all relative.  Right now we are having a "muggy" day and we have 32% humidity on the front porch.  Which is dry when compared to 80%+ of my homeland in Hawaii but very very wet when compared to the 16% my father is experiencing right now in Aridzona.

Where to you hail from, Angie?

GK


----------



## angboy (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JayDevin_
> 
> Ang...get your boxing gloves on.....last year we had 3 days of OVER 110 degrees!!!






> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> It's all relative.  Right now we are having a "muggy" day and we have 32% humidity on the front porch.  Which is dry when compared to 80%+ of my homeland in Hawaii but very very wet when compared to the 16% my father is experiencing right now in Aridzona.
> 
> ...



Originally from Virginia, most recently moved here last Oct from West Virginia. So I'm used to humidity. There's about a three degree window of temps that make me happy to be outside, or in the shop. So if you guys could arrange for it to be within that window, I'd appreciate it...


----------



## gketell (May 15, 2008)

Well, let us know what 3 degrees you want and we'll see what we can do.  I'm sure we have some ice we can have you "wear" to cool you down if it is too hot.  [}]

If you miss the humidity you can always stand in the fish-tank room.  Nice and humid in there.  Bonus: it smells like you are at the ocean.  

GK


----------



## Dave_M (May 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,
If it's not too late to RSVP, it's looking like I'll be able to join y'all on Saturday.  My wife should be free to drive me up on Saturday.  So if there is room for my wife and I to hang with y'all, I'll be seeing you after all.  Greg, let me know if there is anything you would like us to bring.

Thanks!


----------



## gketell (May 15, 2008)

Dave we would be honored to have you and your wife attend.

Can you bring some cool weather?


----------



## avbill (May 15, 2008)

Greg,  Can I bring a buckeye burl  Saturday  We can use it as a demonstration as how to cut a burl Let me know!  When share the wood.
and the blanks can then be used in the casting demo.

Bill Daniels


----------



## gketell (May 15, 2008)

Sure, happy to have more stuff to play with Saturday!

With the purported heat we will be having (they are now saying 87), everyone should bring lots of their favorite drinks.  We have a wide variety here but if there is something special you like to imbibe, please do bring it.

GK


----------



## Dave_M (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Dave we would be honored to have you and your wife attend.
> 
> Can you bring some cool weather?



Sorry,  all we have is the 100 degree stuff around here.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 15, 2008)

I'd love to see that!  [][][]


----------



## gketell (May 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention, last time we had everyone bring "their pens" to show off and we had many boxes of gorgeous pens.  But with 26 people showing up I don't know if we will have enough flat surfaces to hold (26 x boxes) of pens.  So this time, if you don't mind, please bring your favorite 2, or 3, or 4 pens to show off. 

Thanks and see you Saturday!!
GK


----------



## RMB (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, last time we had everyone bring "their pens" to show off and we had many boxes of gorgeous pens.  But with 26 people showing up I don't know if we will have enough flat surfaces to hold (26 x boxes) of pens.  So this time, if you don't mind, please bring your favorite 2, or 3, or 4 pens to show off.
> ...



Good, that'll free up saddlebag space for wood to buy and trade!


----------



## JayDevin (May 16, 2008)

hummm do I bring my Favorites or my favorite favorites???
3 or 4 Jeeesh gonna take me a while!


----------



## RMB (May 16, 2008)

How about a "Starting a Business" demo? Thats got me even more perplexed than the CA finish!


----------



## gketell (May 16, 2008)

We could certainly have a "round table" amongst all those who have successfully started a business.  I'm not one of them.  I'm still flying "under the radar", as it were.

GK


----------



## JayDevin (May 16, 2008)

Dont forget to bring your favorite tools!


----------



## Dave_M (May 16, 2008)

Well my wife forgot she has on call duty for the hospital this weekend.  Grrr!  I guess that's strike three and I'm out.


----------



## gketell (May 17, 2008)

Dave, I'm very sorry we will miss you this time around.  I hope your knees heal well and we can see you next time!

GK


----------



## angboy (May 17, 2008)

I have a few requests, since I won't be arriving til probably sometime between 11:30 and noon. First of all, save me some good wood to buy from someone! Don't do all of the trading and selling before I get there! Second, can the nice, handsome young men with fans to fan me be ready and waiting since by then it'll probably be hot when I arrive? 

But seriously, I am planning on being there, but since it's probably about a three hour drive, I won't be there at 9:30! I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## RMB (May 17, 2008)

I have some scraps, edges of burl that I think would make some nice worthless wood blanks. Those things are really nice looking, but mostly the price has kept me from buying any yet. Is there anybody who makes worthlesswood blanks who might trade me a couple?


----------



## JayDevin (May 17, 2008)

ryan
I will have some for sale at a very special price.....dont worry!


----------



## wudwrkr (May 17, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting all of you fellow penturners at the Nor Cal Bubbasville.  Greg and Kim, Jay and Dave, you were great hosts!  I learned a lot and spent too much (thanks Nolan!).  

Thanks again and I certainly look forward to next time!


----------



## markgum (May 17, 2008)

What a super day.  Thanks Greg for hosting.  It was great meeting everyone; nice to put faces with names on these posts.  I learned a lot and 'da boss' wants some of the rose petal acrylic pens.  Told her to give me the money... [B)].  Thanks to all for sharing your tips and tricks.


----------



## JayDevin (May 17, 2008)

I am too tired to tell everyone how much fun I had! Meeting everyone and doing demos and baking in the sun and heat.
I will post more when I am not exhasted!!!!

Thanks to everyone YOU made a Great day!


----------



## gketell (May 18, 2008)

Just got home from the "second event" of the day.  I wanted to thank everyone for coming and making it a great event!!!  It was really nice putting faces to names and teaching/learning from all of you.

'nuff for tonight.  I'm going to go crash.  I'll post more tomorrow after we finish cleaning up.  

GK


----------



## JayDevin (May 18, 2008)

A Request those of you who took pictures please post them I did not get a chance to get 1 shot off.....
thanks!!


----------



## gketell (May 18, 2008)

Wow that was fun.  Hectic.  But wayyy fun.

We had 19 adults and 3.5 kids there plus "an appearance" by one more adult and child.

Attendees:
  Greg (aka me, gketell) and my wife Kimberly and my two sons Ethan and Devin.
  Jay (jaydevin)
  Dave (ratto) with an appearance by his wife Lori and daughter Sara.
  Nolan (N4631x) and his wife Jennifer and li'l Nolan.
  Johnathan (johnathan)
  Angela (angboy)
  Bill (avbill)
  Cindy (handyrn)
  Mark (markgum)
  Ryan (RMB) and his fiance Katy
  Dave (wudwrkr) and his son Ronald
  Barney (titan2?) and his wife Larue
  Mike and Carol (owner's of Dublin Woodcraft)
  Van

 Despite the heat I think it is fair to say we had a great time.   Here are some pictures that I took from the day.  Sorry for the quality, they were true snapshots as I passed from one thing to do to the next.  [)]

The "goodies swap" begins.  We had some Australian Teak (soon to become my new lathe tool handles), holly, koa, purple heart, paduk, oak barrel staves (dyed with red wine) ((Yes, Cindy, I found the ones you hid under the table ), plus a bunch more I'm forgetting:












The beginning of the "strut your stuff" table and the "for sale" tables:










Nolan's truck getting mobbed.  I think everyone left very happy!!




Just before lunch Jay did his "worthless wood" demo and tutorial.  At least six folks got to make their own WW blanks from Jay's interesting stock piles of components.  I'm really interested to see the "Mushroom Blank" someone did.  







Then we broke for lunch and hid inside in the air conditioning.








Then we went back outside and Nolan did a presentation on how to cut a burl to maximize the quality of your blanks.  Everyone got a lot out of this since we had just raiding Nolan's truck of all his burls.  Jay Really liked it because he swept up the "cut-offs" to make more WW blanks.




(If anyone can post picts of this I would appreciate it.  My flash card crapped out on me an I recovered all the photos except the good ones of Nolan cutting).

Then Dave Ratto stepped up to do a tutorial on CA finishing.  







Lastly we got all three lathes going and turned some pens for the troops.  The first few are Ryan and Katy making their pen.  This was Katy's first experience with the lathe.  









Here is my son Ethan with his "Dad get away with the camera" smile:




Cindy and Dave Ratto also turned pens.

I want to send out special thanks to Mike and Carol Cunnigham of Woodcraft who loaned us the extra lathes and donated WC discount cards to the gathering.

And to Low_48 (Rich Coers) who donated one of his boxes of a zillion blanks for the swap.  Great blanks and more than fair price if you are buying some!!

To everyone who brought food/snacks/drinks: Jay, Cindy, Ryan, and more that I can't remember (but the chocolates and tater salad was wonderful!), and someone who snuck in some sausages that I didn't find until this morning.  Sorry!

To Jay for getting this all together.

And especially to my wife Kim who bailed us out cooking all the food inside when the BBQ died!!

Let's do it again (but not too soon)!  

GK


----------



## JayDevin (May 18, 2008)

I want to add my thanks to the following people, who made the 2nd Nor Cal Bubbasville a super wonderful Day!

Greg and Kim Ketell, who again allowed us to invade their home for the event.
Mike And Carol Cunningham, Owners of the WoodCraft Dublin store who Donated many of the door prizes, the tee shirts, sandpaper, mug boss , The Discount coupons for the store and the Loan of the 2 extra Lathes.You guys get to the store, they have some great new stuff!

The Fast Cap Company for donating the CA Glue and Dust Masks.
Mrs Kay Koth ( My Mother in Law) for allowing me to gather Chamise burl and Manzanita from the Ranch.
Nolan Harris and Family for loading up the truck and allowing us to go into the Burl Frenzy! ( I know what Nolan has to go thru to do it and I really thank Him!)
All Of You , for making it such a Great Day! I had too Much fun and am looking forward to seeing you all soon.
 All of you who made WW blanks I want Pictures of the completed pen!!!!


----------



## angboy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone! It was a great day, despite the heat. I didn't even really sweat... er... perspire (as we women do) too much. I was especially interested in seeing the CA demo and I'll be trying it out soon. I was emailing myself notes as I was asking all those questions about grits and such.

It was also great to put some faces with names and to meet people with a similar passion- not something I have the chance to do very often. Thanks so much to everyone that I got wood and blanks from (Nolan, Jay, Dave). Now I just have to motivate myself to go out to that hot shop and make something!

I'm attaching pix from what I took:

Not exactly sure why everyone was so interested in Jay's butt in this first picture, but it is interesting to look at, you have to admit... (the picture I mean![:I])











The CA/finishing demo:











This was the picture after the fisticuffs over Nolan's wood calmed down some...






Relaxing inside:










The alumilite casting process under Professor Jay:


----------



## JayDevin (May 19, 2008)

Hey !!! I think I have a nice Butt!!!

LOL  I was muuushing alumilite down!!


----------



## markgum (May 20, 2008)

did anyone take notes on the CA finish demo?  I tried what I remembered yesterday; and ended up sanding the CA off 3 times.  Thought it was thin, thin, thick, accellerator, thick, buff with red, buff with white. 
and Greg what is that fancy stuff called (again) to make the 'non-stick'  bushings out of.  HPDE ABCDEFGHIJK....    Guess I need to take more Ginkgo now-a-days.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 20, 2008)

Mark,
I believe Dave used three coats of thick (Greg uses 4 coats) before sanding with 400, 4000MM, red buff, white buff and then the fancy stuff.  I can't remember what the fancy stuff was either.  I know there were two and one was a "mirror" finish compound.  I guess I need to get some o dat ginko stuff too.


----------



## gketell (May 20, 2008)

My Method                                    Dave's method
2 thin                                       2 thin
4 thick w/ accel                             3 thick w/ accel
400 w/ a block                               400 w/ a block
end mill to remove excess CA                 MM 3200
0000 steel wool                              MM 3600
MM 4000                                      MM 4000
Red Rouge                                    Auto rubbing/buffing compound
White Rouge                                  Auto polishing compound
Flitz metal polish                           Auto swirl remover
Auto wax (Eagle One w/ teflon)               Auto wax (Eagle One w/ Teflon)
                                             End mill

I was doing lots of research yesterday trying to build up a chart of sanding grits for sand paper, MM, compounds, steel wools, etc.  One thing I found was that with the rouges and compounds you can't ever know what grit you are getting unless you buy it straight from the manufacturer, and even then you are often out of luck.  For instance there is a manufacturer of rouges who have 4 different "red rouges" that look exactly alike but are different.  And 3 different "green rouges".  If you buy "the same" red rouge from a middle man you may not be getting the same red rouge.  Same with rubbing/buffing/polishing compounds; different manufacturers use different grits/different materials for the "same" compound.  And vendors don't want to tell you what they are using because it is a competitive advantage.  For instance, if anyone can find the micron sizes used in the Novus polish lines I would love to have it.  And 3M has multiple different rubbing/buffing compounds under the same name, each with a different "cut".  Very annoying.

So, your best bet is to pick a brand you like and stick with it.  The person I learned my CA technique from uses the 3M system (he is an autobody guy so has sources): 
  3Mâ„¢ Perfect-Itâ„¢ III Rubbing Compound
  3Mâ„¢ Finesse-itâ„¢ II Finishing Material
  3Mâ„¢ Perfect-Itâ„¢ 3000 Swirl Mark Remover
but any brands that you find work will work.  The beauty of it is, as Dave said, once you find a bottle/tub of the "stuff you like", it is a lifetime supply for what we do.


Just FYI, here is what I found yesterday:




GK


----------



## gketell (May 20, 2008)

By the way, the bushings for CA work we use are UHMW (ultra high molecular weight) plastic which you can get from Woodcraft or any number of places.  It is a cheaper alternative to the "ultimate" non-stick plastic called Delrin that you can get from JohnnyCNC as part of his bushing kits and JCollazo http://www.turncrafts.com/plastics.html as bars to make whatever you want out of it.

GK


----------



## Johnathan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for making it a fun Saturday.


----------



## markgum (May 20, 2008)

Hey Greg;
  thanks.  need to perfect my sanding methods and get some of the auto wax stuff.  I used a buffing kit I picked up from HF with a red and white buffing compound.  not sure I really like it; but will have to give it another try.
  thanks again.


----------



## JayDevin (May 21, 2008)

Mark
I have plenty of uhmw let me know the next time you are coming to woodcraft and I will share!

PM and I will give you my cell!


----------



## markgum (Jul 30, 2008)

*casting demo results.*

I got brave enough to turn the casting we did at the meeting, way back when.  Thought I would share with you all the photos of the cigar pen I turned.  It was fun turning it.  How did everyone elses' turn out?  
  yeah; I know I still need to work on the photo stuff...  It's more fun to turn than to take photos...


----------

